# Only pullet?



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Members here have said this little one was a pullet when she was younger. (My other 3 turned out to be roos). I'm seeing rounded feathers so I'm agreeing. What do you think?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Pullet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, plenty old enough to be showing male characteristics. Too bad none of the others were the same breed, you could compare the physical differences.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Agreed, she’s a darling little thing!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

A really nice pullet!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Beautiful pullet! Do you know her breed?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Members here have said this little one was a pullet when she was younger. (My other 3 turned out to be roos). I'm seeing rounded feathers so I'm agreeing. What do you think?
> View attachment 41689
> View attachment 41690


Pullet and I really thought my old chicken that had black feathers was an ayam cemani and I thought they were worth 200 dollars but then I realized that Ayam cemani have black combs and stuff while my chicken didn’t


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Beautiful pullet! Do you know her breed?


Barnyard mix


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once again we see that a mix can be very appealing in looks. And they are usually hardier than pure breeds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Barnyard mix


Wow, she's really pretty! Never seen a chicken like her!


----------

